# Frequency of entries on a visitors visa



## flimmery (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all 

I have a 5 year visitors visa to Canada - at present, I am visiting and will be staying for the full 6 months, leaving in November. 

My partner and I are planning to marry however this does not look likely before the November deadline - we know we can apply for an ext to my visitors visa however even after the ext, I might still need to leave - does anyone know whether there are any restrictions on the number of visits (and duration) to Canada during a 12 month period - also, when does the 12 month period begin - is it from date of first visit entry or does it run for a calendar year ie January to December. 

Further to this, if we are able to be wed before my 6-month stay is up in November, will I be able to stay in the country and apply for residency or will I have to leave to my home country and apply from there? 

Your assistance is greatly appreciated 

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are both free to marry then do it now in a civil ceremony. If a big wedding is important then have a second wedding afterwards with all the bells and whistles. If you marry before the November deadline then your then wife should immediately begin the spousal sponsorship whic, because in process, will automatically extend your visitor's visa. Have you lived common-law for at least 12 months. If so your partner may sponsor you now under the spousal programme.
I've never heard of a 5 year visitors visa. Does that allow you to come and go at will? If so, then where's the problem?


----------



## flimmery (Jan 4, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you are both free to marry then do it now in a civil ceremony. If a big wedding is important then have a second wedding afterwards with all the bells and whistles. If you marry before the November deadline then your then wife should immediately begin the spousal sponsorship whic, because in process, will automatically extend your visitor's visa. Have you lived common-law for at least 12 months. If so your partner may sponsor you now under the spousal programme.
> I've never heard of a 5 year visitors visa. Does that allow you to come and go at will? If so, then where's the problem?


Many thanks for the response.

The 5-year visa does allow me to come and go at will, however I've heard (perhaps erroneously) that there are restrictions on the number of times I can visit Ca during any 12 month period 

Unfortunately, we are not free to marry now (argh why do divorce courts take so long) and intend to have a civil ceremony as soon as possible with a "family" ceremony at a later date


----------

